# Canon 300V und EOS 30



## hagi2k2 (5. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute
wie findet ihr die oben geannten Kameras?
Würde mir gerne ne coole Cam kaufen.

danke

cu


----------



## Kaprolactam (5. Januar 2003)

Definiere: Coole Cam


----------



## hagi2k2 (5. Januar 2003)

oh sorry,also eine zukunftsorientierte cam
meine ich nicht nur technisch gesehen sondern auch
laufbahnmäßig
also die cam soll mich vom anfängerstatus bis hin zum "vielleicht" Expertenstatus oder sowas in der Art begleiten. So eine teure Angelegenheit muss ja gut durchdacht sein,oder?
bin so müde... *gähn*
cya


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Januar 2003)

Hi,

gehen wir mal davon aus, dass du wirklich ambitioniert bist und richtiges Fotografieren lernen willst, nicht nur "mal eben paar Bilderchen knipsen" willst.

Kauf dir eine Kamera, die handwerklich sauber verarbeitet ist, die alle wichtigen Features bietet (kommt gleich) und wenig "Schnickschnack" hat. Für die technische Qualität deiner Aufnahmen sind die Objektive am wichtigsten. Kauf keine Sigma, Tokina und ähnliche Schrottscherben. Du würdest nicht sehr lange Freude daran haben. Verzichte auf so tolle Sachen wie "Augensteuerung". Wenn du eine hochwertige Kamera und hochwertige Objektive kaufst, dann erwirbst du auch einen bleibenden Wert. Du kannst gutes Equipment jederzeit auch wieder gut verkaufen. Billigkram ist direkt nachdem du bezahlt hast nischt mehr wert.

So, zu den Empfehlungen:

Wenn es unbedingt eine der o.g. Canon sein MUSS, dann rate ich persönlich eher zur 300V, weil die eine Abblendtaste hat, die für sauber "gebaute" Fotos einfach unerlässlich ist.

Eigentlich würde ich dir aber doch eher zu einer Nikon-Ausrüstung raten wollen. Als wirklich gutes Einsteigermodell gäbe es die F80, die ebenfalls eine Abblendtaste hat und eine Blitzsynchronzeit von 1/125s (Canon 300V 1/90s). Lohnend ist auch ein Blick auf den Gebrauchtmarkt. Ich selbst bin kein Freund von Autofokus und wenn du nicht ausgerechnet Sportfotografie im Sinn hast, dann empfehle ich dir auch, manuell zu fotografieren, damit du einfach alles selbst im Griff hast. Wenn du dich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden kannst und auch auf einen turboschnellen Autofokus verzichten kannst, dann schau dir mal die Nikon F4 an. Das ist eine absolut hochwertige Profikamera mit vielen GANZ tollen Features. Hier eine kurze Liste mit hervorragenden Eigenschaften, die wirklich bestechend sind:

- High Eyepoint-Sucher (riesiger Sucher, irre hell)
- abnehmbarer Sucher (klasse, wenn du mal aus der Froschperspektive fotografieren möchtest!!!)
- unglaublich robuste Verarbeitung, liegt super in der Hand
- Das Geräusch beim Auslösen muss man gehört und gefühlt haben, ein Traum. Kaum Erschütterung.
- Blitzsynchronzeit 1/250s !!!
- natürlich eine Abblendtaste

Schau dir das Gehäuse unbedingt mal an. Gebraucht bekommt man die in super Zustand (A) für rund 700 Euro, mit etwas Glück auch etwas darunter.

Wenn du Infos zu Objektiven brauchst, oder weitere Fragen hast, dann schreib bitte mal dein maximales Budget und was du gerne fotografieren möchtest. Dann kann ich (oder auch andere) dir bessere und detailliertere Tipps und Empfehlungen geben.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## hagi2k2 (5. Januar 2003)

Hier ein Foto vom F4 

das ding sieht ja hammerhart aus
hmm mal schaun wie lange ich brauche um das geld zusammenzukriegen
ich liebe das fotografieren schon seit meiner kindheit,habe ich neulich erst richtig festgestellt, habe auf klassenfahrten alles fotografiert


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Januar 2003)

... wie bereits gesagt, wenn du uns mal deine absolute finanzielle Schmerzgrenze für ne gesamte Ausrüstung mitteilst, dann können wir auch noch genauere Tipps geben. Wär doch gelacht, wenn wir für dich nicht ein hübsches Schmuckkästchen zusammenstellen könnten.  

Übrigens der Vollständigkeit halber:
Das Nachfolgemodell der F4 ist die F5, das aktuelle Topmodell von Nikon. Diese Kamera hat 2 gravierende Vorteile und 2 gravierende Nachteile gegenüber der F4.

Vorteile:
- leichter
- sehr schneller Autofokus (wenn man es braucht)

Nachteile:
- die F5 ist ein unglaublicher Batteriefresser, wirklich extrem.
- sie ist unglaublich teuer im Vergleich zu ner ordentlichen F4

Natürlich gibts noch mehr Unterschiede, die aber hier keine wichtige Rolle spielen, weil eh zu teuer.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## hagi2k2 (21. Februar 2003)

hi habe in unserer nähe das einsteigermodell,was du erwähntest NIKON F80 für 555€ mit einem Objektiv gesehen, was sagst du dazu?
F4 ist natürlich hammergeil,bin bei ebay immer auf hut
schaue mir die preise immer an,leisten kann ichs noch nicht


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Februar 2003)

Hi,

die Kamera ist absolut ok, wenn du die speziellen Funktionen einer F4 nicht brauchst. Bei dem Objektiv vermute ich aber, dass es eine "Scherbe" ist. Bei dem Preis kann es unmoeglich der Body UND ein gutes Objektiv sein.
Aber jeder muss selbst entscheiden, was er bereit ist, fuer Qualitaet auzugeben. Gute Objektive kosten gutes Geld. Aber sie sind es auch wert.

Gruss
lightbox


----------



## tpa (10. März 2003)

1. Die Canon EOS 30 hat auch ne Abblendtase!

2. Es ist richtig, dass das Objektiv das Bild macht, Sigma und Tokina stellen aber auch hervorragende Objektibe her, die regelmäßig Bestnoten in den Fachzeitschriften bekommen! Die Unterschiede zwischen den "Scherben" und den Objektiven von z.B. Nikon oder Canon sind so gering, dass sie meist nur in irgendwelchen Testlaboren nachzuweisen sind (es gibt natürlich auch wirklich schlechte Objektive). Für einen Anfänger in Sachen Fotografie reicht ein Standartzoom 28-105 mm von z.B. Sigma für ca. 120€ (bei eBay) locker aus.  

3. Die F4 ist eine Profi - Kamera und zum Erlernen der Fotografie eher ungeeignet. Es geht schließlich darum, elemetare Dinge der Fotografie wie z.B. das Zusammenspiel von Verschlusszeit/Blende und ihre Auswirkungen (Schärfentiefe, Bewegungsunschärfe, usw.) zu erlernen. 

Schwer zu sagen, welche Kamera gut für dich geeignet wäre, da du hier weder etwas über den finanziellen Rahmen, noch dein Lieblingsgebiet in der Fotografie (Portrait, Landschaft etc...) schreibst.
Generell kannst du mit der 300 V eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Selbst habe ich mit einer EOS 500 angefangen. Beide Kameras sind für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene gleichermaßen geeignet. So haben sie z.B. bestimmte Motivprogramme, die einen bei der richtigen Belichtung eines bestimmten Motives unterstützen. Ein Portrait stellt schließlich andere Ansprüche an Belichtungszeit und Blende als ein Sportfoto.

Ich habe mir mal die technische Daten der F4 angeschaut und sehe im Vergleich zur EOS 30 eigentlich keine für einen Anfänger relevanten Vorteile. Im Übrigen ist die F4 um einiges schwerer als die EOS 30. Zudem lassen sich mir der EOS 30 rund 100 Filme bei 50% Blitzeinsatz verschießen, bis man die Batterie wechseln muss.


Ob nun F80 oder EOS 300V ist wieder ne andere Frage. Ich würd sagen nimm die 300V. Sie hat einen extrem schnellen Autofokus, und auch eine bessere Belichtungsautomatik... zudem schafft die 300V bis zu 2,5 Bilder/Sek. Die 300V kostet einiges weniger als die F80 und hat keine wirklichen Nachteile. Last but not least sieht die 300V einfach geiler aus 


lg, tpa


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tpa _
> *1. Die Canon EOS 30 hat auch ne Abblendtase!*



ok, wenn dem so ist, dann sorry. In der Produktbeschreibung bei Canon stand nix davon.



> *Die Unterschiede zwischen den "Scherben" und den Objektiven von z.B. Nikon oder Canon sind so gering, dass sie meist nur in irgendwelchen Testlaboren nachzuweisen sind (es gibt natürlich auch wirklich schlechte Objektive). Für einen Anfänger in Sachen Fotografie reicht ein Standartzoom 28-105 mm von z.B. Sigma für ca. 120€ (bei eBay) locker aus.*



Geschmackssache. Wer ambitioniert an die Sache rangehen will, der sollte sich lieber gleich was ordentliches holen, als sein Geld "in die Tonne zu kloppen".  Aber das ist eben Geschmackssache.



> *3. Die F4 ist eine Profi - Kamera und zum Erlernen der Fotografie eher ungeeignet.*



Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Diese Kamera bietet (auch) einem Anfänger alles was man braucht, um ordentliche Bilder zu machen. Sorry, aber die Aussage war Quatsch.



> *So haben sie z.B. bestimmte Motivprogramme, die einen bei der richtigen Belichtung eines bestimmten Motives unterstützen.*



Hier möchte einer fotografieren lernen und dazu brauchts echt keine "Programme", wie toll auch immer sie sein mögen. Handarbeit ist angesagt und die fällt mit der F4 SEHR leicht. Hat schon einen Grund, warum ich sie selbst habe. 



> *Ich habe mir mal die technische Daten der F4 angeschaut und sehe im Vergleich zur EOS 30 eigentlich keine für einen Anfänger relevanten Vorteile.*



Es ist eine Nikon, allein das ist schon ein Vorteil. Aber abgesehen davon hast du vermutlich noch nie einen Blick durch den F4-Sucher geworfen. Da kann keine einzige Canon auch nur annähernd mithalten.



> *Sie (300V) hat einen extrem schnellen Autofokus, und auch eine bessere Belichtungsautomatik. Last but not least sieht die 300V einfach geiler aus*



Ich les immer "Automatik" ... und das mit dem Aussehen, da sind wir wiederbei der Geschmacksfrage. Ich jedenfalls möchte keinen Body haben, der sich wie ein leerer Joghurtbecher anfühlt und beim Auslösen das Geräusch eines zufallenden Klodeckels macht.

BTW: Wie schauts bei der 300V oder der 30 mit der Spiegelvorauslösung aus? Und gute manuelle Objektive (so es sie denn gibt/gab), wie kriegst du die auf die Canon drauf? Naja, lassen wir das. Ich bin mir sicher, hagi2k2 schaut sich die Alternativen selbst genau an und trifft dann seine Entscheidung.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## tpa (11. März 2003)

sorry Lightbox, aber du laberst echt Quark!

Pauschal zu sagen Nikon ist besser als Canon ist genau so ein Stammtischargument wie zu sagen Mercedes sei besser als BMW. Vor zehn Jahren war Nikon vielleicht die beste Marke, aber damals hat Intel auch noch die schnellsten Prozessoren gemacht 
Mittlerweise ist es einfach Geschmackssache und du musst einsehen, dass die F80 preis/leistungs - mäßig genausowenig mit der 300V mithalten kann wie die F4 mit der EOS 30, welche übrigens über Spiegelvorauslösung verfügt und beim auslösen ein softes "klakk" von sich gibt, falls so subjektive Dinge für dich wirklich wichtig sind. Naja, die F4 ist aber auch ein ganzes Stück älter als die EOS 30, also kann man ihr keinen Vorwurf machen  Bei der F4 bezahlt man aber den Namen, bei der EOS 30 die Cam...

So, und wenn du so über Automatiken abgehst... manuelle Objektive machen keinerlei Probleme mit dem EOS System. Schau nur mal bei eBay rein... und meine Objektive kann ich auch ohne weiteres auf 'manuell' umstellen.
Die F80 hat eben so viele böse, verräterische Automatiken wie die 300V nur sind die bei der F80 einfach nicht so ausgereift! Warum mehr Geld für eine schlechtere Kamera bezahlen?  


*Meine Empfehlung, hagi2k2:* 
Hol die ne EOS 300v oder EOS 300 mit nem guten Objektiv (Sigma & Tokina sind gut für den Hobbybedarf) oder halt ne alte, mehr oder weniger komplett manuelle. Die sind auch schön günstig und da würd ich auch zu Nikon greifen... da lernst du die Fotografie von der Pike auf, wird aber auch etwas dauern, bis du gute Foto hinkriegst 

lg, tpa


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tpa _
> *sorry Lightbox, aber du laberst echt Quark!*



Ich rate dir, nicht persönlich zu werden. ok?


----------



## tpa (11. März 2003)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich dir damit zu nahe getreten bin, aber ich finde das gerade du als Mod objektive Empfehlungen geben solltest. Auch wenn du Nikon geil findest solltest du differenzierte an die Sache gehen und einem Anfänger keine F4 ans Herz legen...
Naja, ob Nikon oder Canon ist letztendlich jeden selbst überlassen. Jedes System hat seine Vor -und Nachteile und man kann keines der beiden als 'besser' klassifizieren. 
Damit man sich eine eigene Meinung zu einem Thema bilden kann, muss man auch die Fakten kennen und dass die EOS 30 nicht über Spiegelvorauslösung, Abblendtaste und Unterstützung manueller Objektive verfügt ist schlichtweg 'Quark'

lg,
- tpa


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. März 2003)

hi tpa,

ich kenne dich nicht und ich möchte auch wirklich keinen Flame hier aufmachen. Das ist nicht meine Art. Dennoch muss ich mal loswerden, dass ich bereits seit ca. 20 Jahren (auch beruflich) fotografiere. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass alles was ich hier zu erzählen habe Quark ist. Wir sind unterschiedlicher Auffassung, was bestimmte Dinge angeht, ok. Damit kann ich leben, sehr gut sogar. 

Nur bitte, eine F4 als eine wofür auch immer untaugliche Kamera zu bezeichnen. Naja. Bitte verlange nicht "Differenziertheit" von mir, wenn du sie selbst nicht leistest. Übrigens kann keine einzige EOS "manuelle Objektive" ohne einen speziellen Adapter nutzen! Lese meine Texte bitte ordentlich, dann verstehst du auch, dass ich die FD-Serie gemeint habe. Hältst du mich tatsächlich für so laienhaft, dass ich nicht wüsste, dass man Autofocus-Linsen auf manuell schalten kann?

Nikon hat aber aussergewöhnlich gute manuelle Objektive gebaut, die man nunmal nach wie vor an JEDER Nikon weiterverwenden kann. Das ist ein großer Vorteil, wie ich finde. Aber eben ich, du vermutlich nicht.

So, und nun schlage ich nochmal vor, dass wir die Diskussion entweder in den Chat verlegen oder aber irgendwann demnächst in einem anderen Thread unsere Meinungen austauschen. hagi2k2 dürfte genug Infos haben, um selbst zu entscheiden. Hier gehts nicht um uns, wir wissen schon, was wir wollen. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## tpa (11. März 2003)

*hagi2k2 dürfte genug Infos haben, um selbst zu entscheiden.* 

Darum ging's mir ja nur  Wollte ja nur die 'Fehlinformationen' über die EOS 30 berichtigen  Vielleicht war ich wirklich etwas übereifrig... 

*
Hier gehts nicht um uns, wir wissen schon, was wir wollen. 
*

schön gesagt  Gut, dass du mich dran erinnerst 

lg,
- tpa


----------



## Paradizogeeko (11. März 2003)

Man wie geil 

man könnte denken Ihr seid zwei kleine Jungs


----------



## hagi2k2 (20. Juli 2003)

joa, hab jetzt endlich geld für fotografie
nach den ganzen sachen wie mikrofon soundkarte usw. für
mein kleines homestudio hab ich endlich geld für ne cam 
kaufe mir morgen den 500 n oder 300 v oder so
ich werde mal gucken was sich noch so am preis drehen lässt
230€ für 500 n mit tamron 28-80mm scheint gut zu sein,aber das rabatt-gesetz gibbet ja nicht mehr


----------

